# Playtime!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so cute! almost makes me want a puppy. ALMOST...but not yet!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Those are cute pic's! I know that laying-on-top-of look...Aren't puppies Fun!


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

I wish Hudson had a brother too. What great pictures


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness....way too cute~~~


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

How sweet! They look adorable playing together!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great shots. Those two make quite the pair. Hank is very patient with his little buddy.


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

very cute makes me want to get Sierra a playmate


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

So cute!! What kind of dog is the non-puppy? He looks really sweet!

Oh - and FYI to insert pictures with captions in between....
When you are writing your post, after you've uploaded your pictures, look at the top of the box where your text goes, and click on the down arrow to the right of the paper clip. 
You should see all of your files listed there. I usually click on "Insert All" and then Preview Post to see the order of them. 
You will see the image codes in your text box now and just write between them to add your captions. 

Just make sure that each image is on a new line or else it will post the photos side by side and we all have to scroll wayyyyyy to the right to see them!  Hope that helps!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Those last two pictures made me laugh out loud!! Very cute and Hank is a sweetheart!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Very cute!


----------

